# Consonanti doppie nelle parole sdrucciole



## esclat

Ciao, ho un dubbio che riguarda la presenza di consonanti doppie nelle parole sdrucciole: è possibile che l'ultima consonante della parola sia doppia? Non mi viene in mente nessun caso, ma non so se sono semplicemente a corto di idee (e di vocabolario), o se c'è una regola di questo tipo (e cioè, più o meno: in una parola sdrucciola, la consonante immediatamente posteriore può essere doppia; non però quella successiva, che deve per forza essere scempia).
Non so, forse è una sciocchezza; mi date una mano? Grazie mille.


----------



## effeundici

Carina come domanda.

Sembra proprio che in italiano la doppia finale chiami la parola piana.

In realtà mi viene in mente qualche esempio del parlato toscano:

_métterlo ==> méttello_

Ma immagino non faccia testo.

Oppure qualche parola straniera tipo : _Làrissa _(città greca)


----------



## matoupaschat

Pòlizza d'assicurazione .


----------



## laurentius87

matoupaschat said:


> Pòlizza d'assicurazione .





In effetti l'occorrenza è piuttosto rara.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tra i sostantivi nomi comuni, è l'unica riportata da Serianni .


----------



## esclat

Grazie mille Effeundici, Matoupaschat, Laurentius! 



matoupaschat said:


> Tra i sostantivi nomi comuni, è l'unica riportata da Serianni .


 
Devo capire quindi, Matoupaschat, che una regola c'è, e che posso trovarla nella Grammatica del Serianni?
Grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
No, da quanto sappia, non esiste una regola, neanche nella Serianni .


----------



## esclat

D'accordo, Matoupaschat, grazie comunque. Non ho capito quindi dov'è che lo studioso accenna a questa parola, cioè, a proposito di cosa riporta la parola polizza tra i sostantivi comuni...
Credo però che si possa sì parlare di una tendenza generale, no? 


> Effeundici: Sembra proprio che in italiano la doppia finale chiami la parola piana


 
Ciao e grazie a tutti!


----------



## Necsus

In realtà Serianni [I,175] non parla specificamente di _regola_, ma solo di 'norma pratica', però è comunque un'indicazione di cui tenere conto. Riguarda due consonanti consecutive, non necessariamente uguali tra di loro:
«Sono piani i vocaboli di tre o più sillabe in cui la vocale della penultima sillaba è seguita da due o più grafemi consonantici il secondo dei quali non sia né _l_ né _r_: _bellezza, recente, coperta, Romagna, inchiostro, angoscia_. Eccezioni: _a)_ le forme verbali composte con enclitiche, che mantengono l'accento della forma semplice (_scrìverti_ come _scrìvere_); _b)_ pochi sostantivi come _àrista_, _còrizza_ (ma anche _còriza_), _pòlizza_ e i toponimi _Àgordo_, [...]».


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buona sera
...e probabilmente anche la parola / aggettivo "sdrucciolo / sdrucciola" è una sdrucciola. 
Credo che l'unica possibilità sia quella di consultare di volta in volta 
un dizionario.
Saluti


----------



## Necsus

ermannoitaly said:


> ...e probabilmente anche la parola / aggettivo "sdrucciolo / sdrucciola" è una sdrucciola.


In che senso?


----------



## esclat

Grazie assai, Necsus.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno

 ...sdrùcciolo / a...nel senso di  proparossìtono / a.

 saluti


----------



## Necsus

ermannoitaly said:


> Buongiorno
> ...sdrùcciolo...nel senso di proparossìtono.
> saluti


Eh, immagino. Ma in che modo questo contribuisce alla discussione?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, erma.
Necsus, sant'uomo, sta elegantemente cercando di invitarti a rileggere i post e l'oggetto del thread. In parole povere: che c'entra una parola come "sdrùcciolo" (che certamente è sdrucciola) colle parole di cui si tratta.
Capito?
Cordialmente.
GS


----------



## marco.cur

Quella della "sdrucciola che è sdrucciola" era semplicemente un inciso, molto simpatico tra l'altro, giusto per alleggerire la discussione, ma in effetti il contributo vero di erma era _«credo che l'unica possibilità sia quella di consultare di volta in volta un dizionario»_.


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, Marco, ma per quanto si possa trovare simpatico quel commento, a mio avviso non è pertinente, e può essere fonte di confusione per chi cerca di seguire la discussione. Sarebbe stato appropriato se il termine proposto fosse stato _sdrùccio*ll*a_, ma così non ha alcuna ragion d'essere, non si sta parlando delle parole sdrucciole in genere.
Per quanto riguarda poi il rimando al dizionario, mi sembra che sia da ritenere un suggerimento altrettanto non pertinente alla discussione, né utile al suo sviluppo, né rispettoso di quanto dettovi finora, visto che vi è stata indicata una chiara norma d'uso con relative eccezioni. E, per inciso, la discussione non mi pare poi così pesante da aver bisogno di essere alleggerita.

Insomma, o mi sfugge il nesso, e allora domando di nuovo di aiutarmi a capire qual è il contributo di quell'intervento alla discussione, oppure ribadisco quanto ho appena detto, esternando la mia sempre più esigua tolleranza nei confronti di quei sempre più frequenti interventi che, senza aggiungere nulla di utile alla discussione, contribuiscono, loro sì, ad appesantirla.


----------

